# E46 vs E90 comparison by KrisL



## CSBM5 (Mar 10, 2004)

KrisL said:


> The performance package e46 has 255s on 18s .


On the rear. The E46 ZHP and the sport pkg E90 330i have the same tire and wheel sizes: front 8" with 225/40-18 and rear 8.5" with 255/35-18.


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

Cal said:


> I hate to admit this as you all will make fun of the e36, but those two stalks look very similar to the ones on my 98 e36 M3/4. Interesting to note that a couple of things from the e36 (cruise control stalk, dual climate controls) showed up again on the e90.
> :dunno:


Power by BMW, trim by General Motors


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

teamdfl said:


> Power by BMW, trim by General Motors


Generous.


----------

